# GAME CHANGER: First quadcork on film



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Billy Morgan just stomped the first ever quadcork.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Franky Bare did it first.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Hit the ground..... Doesn't count lol. Idk about you guys but I am not a fan of the crazy spins. Big air comps aren't fun to watch anymore. Every trick looks the same. Can we bring style back??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Technically neither of them count they both slapped the ground. Spin to win, huck it and chuck it, it's all just another day in the high priced world of being paid.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup that's the sad thing is that these guys need to do this stuff to keep getting paid. Would be amazing to see each rider progress their own style instead of one-uping each other. Big air comps will be interesting next season with this trick on the scene. I see lots of injuries in the future.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I see this as a one and done thing for Billy, Max Parrot and Yuki will go for quad. Someone will die.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Watching these guys do these type jumps,.. I never understood how they were able to remain oriented enough during or after spinning like that to be able to land _anything!!!_ If I do more than 3-4 rotations for a _flat ground _buttered spin? I ride away dizzy after straightening out! :dizzy::snowboard4::dizzy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty sure the Simpsons did it first.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Yea I don't understand how they know what they are looking at while spinning that fast either but I guess its a muscle memory type feeling.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

They bore me to be honest. It's too abstract, I have no appreciation for it.

I'd rather watch the edits of buds having a good time, or some back country free riding.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Slope Style is the only comp I can watch beginning to end. That and if Halldor Helgason is riding. He just says fuck it and does what he wants. The kid cracks me up.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cool to see, but like most of you have said, not my "thing" really. I'd rather watch some awesome back country/powder riding, etc. Every once in a while its fun to watch things like this and half-pipe competitions.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The worst part about these competitions is the announcers. I'm guessing a much better experience live, but on TV, good lord. Hit the mute button.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yawn.
Travis rice (repeatedly) calls it progression. I yawn and press skip.

To each their own i guess. Quad cork seems impressive, but i couldnt care less.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Watching these guys do these type jumps,.. I never understood how they were able to remain oriented enough during or after spinning like that to be able to land _anything!!!_ If I do more than 3-4 rotations for a _flat ground _buttered spin? I ride away dizzy after straightening out! :dizzy::snowboard4::dizzy:


Billy was a gymnast before he was a snowboarder thats why he's pretty comfortable upside down.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Jesus christ, I know this anti big-tricks, pro style theme seems be what's popular with snowboarders atm but at least give Morgan some accreditation, it was pretty incredible


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Incredible achievement - yes

Game changer - no


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

SO SICK!!! OMG!!!! I WANT TO BE THE FIRST PERSON TO STOMP A CINCOCORK!






Not. I'd rather get a single faceshot than huck my meat like that.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Those big tricks are pretty cool to see in person but not something that gets me excited to ride. Just impressive. 

I'd rather watch creative pow butters with tons of style or anything creative with style for that matter. Still nothing sexier than a super slow and clean 1 or 3 with a maybe a stylish grab or over a sick looking gap.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not trying to take anything away from his achievement(s)! Especially since jumps like that are something that I will _never_ be able to come close to doing!

The last jump I saw that _really_ just blew my mind,..? Was Scott Vine's, one footy, double pump, double backflip at the end of the Arbor, Battle of the Brands clip!

I have the utmost admiration and respect for the skill that requires.

However,.. all that aside,..? I agree with some others that footage of back country, nip deep, POW turns with many face shots is what really puts the lead in my pencil!! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe if Billy spun more than just backside off jumps people wouldn't have an issue. This guy is a one trick pony.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

This isn't a method. Grrrrrr :blahblah:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty funny how we are expected to gobble this up, wash it down with a redbull and crush the can on our heads but actually the computer says no this time.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This makes me think of the X-X-SA combos we used to pull off in the Superpipe events of SSX3. Those were the days...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Watching these guys do these type jumps,.. I never understood how they were able to remain oriented enough during or after spinning like that to be able to land _anything!!!_ If I do more than 3-4 rotations for a _flat ground _buttered spin? I ride away dizzy after straightening out! :dizzy::snowboard4::dizzy:


I am the same for sure, but i guess for someone like Billy who's previous Jobs include Circus Acrobat, i doubt it makes any difference at all, the awareness they have of where they are in the air is amazing for sure...!!!

I mean, how do you cross from Circus Acrobat to Snowboarder... Haha


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

whilst its probably not everyone's cup of tea, it is still progression and for that I give billy credit. :


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Is this even snowboarding anymore? I assume that to learn this stuff you spend more time in tumbling lessons, trampolines and foam pits than anything else. Then you take it to a hill and see if you can do the same acrobatics with a snowboard strapped to your feet.

Give me a day ripping pow in the woods or a video of smooth stylee riding to watch over this gymnastics "progression" any day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Four things I've noticed. 

1. Seems every Brit, Scott, and U.K. resident is super proud of Billy for this and are the only ones bitching and moaning that he's not getting his "credit". 
2. He's a fucking gymnast not a snowboarder. 
3. Dudes still a one trick pony that only spins backside. 
4. There are two things he will be known for. His horrible triple backflip late 180 knee grab, I refuse to acknowledge it's a rodeo because there wasn't a 180 after every flip, and now this quad cork. His legacy will not be remembered. Frank Bare did it better.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Not progression.

Progression = style








JMO


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ETM said:


> Pretty funny how we are expected to *gobble this up, wash it down with a redbull and crush the can on our heads* but actually the computer says no this time.


I'm gonna borrow this quote from you sometime. Possibly this weekend.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's basically turned into the equivalence of the slam dunk contest during the allstar game. Can anyone even name who has won since Spud Webb?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I'm gonna borrow this quote from you sometime. Possibly this weekend.


I'm trademarking this for whatever article I find I need to use it in. 



f00bar said:


> It's basically turned into the equivalence of the slam dunk contest during the allstar game. Can anyone even name who has won since Spud Webb?


Who is Spud Webb? Seriously should I know this?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

f00bar said:


> It's basically turned into the equivalence of the slam dunk contest during the allstar game. Can anyone even name who has won since Spud Webb?


That's a great point, it really feels like this now.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

All sports are going this way. Look at the snowmobile stuff and motocross. Guys on dirt bikes now attempting double-backflips, dudes flipping 400+lbs snowmowbiles. It is all pretty nuts. But, its what needs to be done to win contests, get sponsors and get money.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

This relates as much to snowboarding as vaulting to horseriding. I mean, replace the snowboard with a diving platform, skis, voltige horse, gymnastics mat, circus... it's gymnastics with different tools for my naive eye. Impressive in terms of athletic achievement but *yawn*. Boring to me cos I'm a snowboarder, not a gymnast. I can't relate to gymnastics, don't have an eye for the potential beauty or achievement in this type of sports. Already a tripple cork is too confusing... like high diving... many spins n turns n whatnot... I loose track counting already after watching 1.5 spins. Adding even more makes it rather more uninteresting.

Funny tho, how this forum seems to be unrepresentative, otherwise, the sport would evolve in a different direction. We're a bunch of old farts


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Excuse the skiers, but the boarders, some crazy shit going down here

They ALL have way more style than Billy Morgans effort, and that coming from a BRIT, so i'll thank you not to lump us all with the same brush please BA  hehe


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kevin137 said:


> Excuse the skiers, but the boarders, some crazy shit going down here
> 
> They ALL have way more style than Billy Morgans effort, and that coming from a BRIT, so i'll thank you not to lump us all with the same brush please BA  hehe


You're Norwegian in my mind!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I honestly don't understand why everyone is hating on Billy for this. 

Who cares if he can only spin backside. You don't write his checks. He is obviously talented enough to be able to make a living snowboarding. 

If this was one of your crew throwing this down you'd be high-fiveing and telling all your non-crew friends about the time you saw your buddy land a quad cork. 

Snowboarding is about your time on snow. If your snowboarding is defined by what other people are doing I feel sorry for you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

binarypie said:


> I honestly don't understand why everyone is hating on Billy for this.
> 
> Who cares if he can only spin backside. You don't write his checks. He is obviously talented enough to be able to make a living snowboarding.
> 
> ...


If this was one of my crew they could spin all four ways and more or less would have done it as a complete joke.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who is Spud Webb? Seriously should I know this?







In case you were serious. :hairy:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

kalev said:


> Incredible achievement - yes
> 
> Game changer - no


Ur retarded if you think this isn't a game changer. Of course it is. Its going to change the comp scene and everyone in it. The weak riders are going to fall off and the strong ones will take this trick and keep going. Once this starts to become the trick you need to win some of these guys are not going to be able to keep up or hurt themselves trying.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Max Parrot just released vid of a (IMO) much cleaner sw quad 1620 underflip.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Very clean but not as impressive as Morgan's *IMO*.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> *Your* retarded if you think this isn't a game changer. Of course it is. Its going to change the comp scene and everyone in it. The weak riders are going to fall off and the strong ones will take this trick and keep going. Once this starts to become the trick you need to win some of these guys are not going to be able to keep up or hurt themselves trying.


You may want to use the correct version of the word if you're going to call people retards.



ZacAttakk said:


> Very clean but not as impressive as Morgan's *IMO*.


Why not? Isn't it the same trick and same rotations? Max Parrot's is much cleaner and switch. To be honest, in the 1st vid the picture is too shitty and he's spinning too fast to see exactly what is going on. Unlike Max Parrot's video which is slow-mo and HD and he stomps the landing as well.

This trick is another in the line of progression. Certainly not a game changer like say throwing the first invert or something like that.

Very cool trick? Hell yeah! Game changer? Not really - it is a progression of tricks.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> You may want to use the correct version of the word if you're going to call people retards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O I am sorry didn't know I was taking a English exam. Take that grammar Nazi shit somewhere else. Does my correction meet your standards?(Being sarcastic here just incase you cant pick that up) If you want to talk about snowboarding thats fine but I am not going to waste time explaining why its easier to type "your" on a damn internet thread.

I guess you didn't see the IMO in bold letters. That is just my opinion. So your opinion isn't the same as mine. Cool man, A+ for thinking for ur self.

If you don't think this is game changer just wait till someone stomps it during competition and watch the impact it will have on every rider who doesn't have that level of trick in there pocket.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> O I am sorry didn't know I was taking *a English* exam. Take that grammar Nazi shit somewhere else. Does my correction meet your standards?(Being sarcastic here just *incase *you *cant *pick that up) If you want to talk about snowboarding *thats *fine but I am not going to waste time explaining why its easier to type "your" on a damn internet thread.
> 
> I guess you didn't see the IMO in bold letters. That is just my opinion. So your opinion isn't the same as mine. Cool man, A+ for thinking for *ur self*.
> 
> If you don't think this is game changer just wait till someone stomps it during competition and watch the impact it will have on every rider who doesn't have that level of trick in *there *pocket.


I highlighted some words for you to edit. You're missing a bunch of commas as well, which I did not include.

Again, very cool new trick. And again, it doesn't make people "retarded" to think this doesn't change the game. It isn't like he just invented the front flip or back flip here. It is another progression of big tricks in snowboarding involving flipping and spinning.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> I highlighted some words for you to edit. You're missing a bunch of commas as well, which I did not include.
> 
> Again, very cool new trick. And again, it doesn't make people "retarded" to think this doesn't change the game. It isn't like he just invented the front flip or back flip here. It is another progression of big tricks in snowboarding involving flipping and spinning.


Yup did that on purpose. I even said it in "( )" so ur simple mind would understand but I guess you didn't pick up on that one either professor. 

Ur right he didn't invent the flip but he did add another flip to a already very difficult trick. That changes the dynamics of everything. Ur making it sound like "O he just added another flip" and throw your hands up in the air and chalk it up to a simple progression of the triple. Of course its progression. It is the level of progression that is a "game changer". The quad is insane. Its the next level in competitive snowboarding. Some will be able to reach that level and some will not. That is quite literally a gamer changer. If you don't believe me stop starting keyboard wars and watch what is to come in the comp scene.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ZacAttakk said:


> Ur retarded if you think this isn't a game changer. Of course it is. Its going to change the comp scene and everyone in it. The weak riders are going to fall off and the strong ones will take this trick and keep going. Once this starts to become the trick you need to win some of these guys are not going to be able to keep up or hurt themselves trying.


The weak riders? Because there's so many contest pros that don't already have multiple doubles (or triples) on lock.

Let's face it there just aren't that many people in the world that can land a trip let alone a quad. This changes nothing really. it's incremental progression towards the mathematical limit of how many spinning flips one can do on a snowboard. For the sake of argument let's say that 10 years frmo now taht's where we end up: every competition is just kids who can land all four quads.

Fuck me if that happens it will be lame as shit.



ZacAttakk said:


> Once *this starts to become the trick you need*


THIS is why people hate this shit. It's an arms race, it's so fucking jock it's not even funny. It is not qualitatively different than asking someone how much they can bench press.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Is this considered freestyle snowboarding? If so they should consider renaming it. What is free about having to do a particular trick to be successful in comps? Whether it is stylish is also debatable. I would lean towards meh, not really. Remember when freestyle was about freedom and style, not replicating the same robotic shit.

Can I do it? No. Is it an impressive display of athletic prowess? Yes. Do I give a shit or care to watch it? No. Does it change anything for 98% of snowboarders? No. Will anyone be talking about Billy Morgan in 30 years, making documentaries about him, calling him a legend....?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love the silliness of people that believe this is the true game changer. It's not, judging is going back towards style and finesse vs spin to win. FYI Max's is far cleaner than Billy's.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

david_z said:


> The weak riders? Because there's so many contest pros that don't already have multiple doubles (or triples) on lock.
> 
> Let's face it there just aren't that many people in the world that can land a trip let alone a quad. This changes nothing really. it's incremental progression towards the mathematical limit of how many spinning flips one can do on a snowboard. For the sake of argument let's say that 10 years frmo now taht's where we end up: every competition is just kids who can land all four quads.
> 
> ...


Ok I did word that wrong. None of these guys are weak riders but there are guys that are going to be able to do this and when that happens the other riders are going to have to try and step up to meet that level of riding. Some will not be able to. What happens to the guys that cant preform on the same level that others are? I will let you answer that for ur self. Things will change in the coming years with this trick. Mainly the names of riders competing

I totally agree with you guys in some aspects tho. It is an arms race and like BA said you can blame that on pro level snowboarding being a career now and not a freeing or fun lifestyle like we all see it as. If the comps keep going in this direction there will be a point where huckin the most spins and flips ends because it will become impossible to progress any farther. Then where will it be.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

http://snowboarding.transworld.net/...e-how-many-corks-are-possible-on-a-snowboard/

Can we move on from this 80's Juicy Fruit commercial nonsense now that we know the answer?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> It is not qualitatively different than asking someone how much they can bench press.


Do you even lift bro?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Twisty flippity........but can they ride pow?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You should give the Brits protecting Billy's achievement a little leeway. The fact that anyone from this dreary little corner of Europe does anything of note in snow sports is pretty impressive. Most of our athletes grew up on dry slopes or more recently riding indoors. We've been punching above our weight recently in snowboarding all things considered.

As for the actual trick? Personally I can't even be bothered to watch it it's so far removed from the snowboarding I enjoy and aspire to.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Most of our athletes grew up on dry slopes or more recently riding indoors.


I feel for you, dry slopes suck all the joy out of snowboarding, the are horrible! I went to Snowflex last October and it sucked balls. I was soaking wet the entire time and it chewed up the bottom of my board. And thats snowflex can't imagine how shitty those bristle type slopes are like.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Twisty flippity........but can they ride pow?


This.

/thread

(And i won't be seriously impressed until I see someone pull off a double X-ecutioner to a Stoneage in the half-pipe.)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Do you even lift bro?


LOLOLOLOL

No, it's been years since I "lifted" like that. Back around 2002-2003 when I was playing college rugby though, I could put up 325# pretty consistently and I would rep sets at 225 / 255 / 285 / 305


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

When they land a Triple Lindy I'll be impressed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snow Hound said:


> You should give the Brits protecting Billy's achievement a little leeway. The fact that anyone from this dreary little corner of Europe does anything of note in snow sports is pretty impressive. Most of our athletes grew up on dry slopes or more recently riding indoors. We've been punching above our weight recently in snowboarding all things considered.
> 
> As for the actual trick? Personally I can't even be bothered to watch it it's so far removed from the snowboarding I enjoy and aspire to.


That's like saying my friends from Texas that are pro should get leeway as well. They're so close to real mountains it's a days trip for them much like any other person that discovers snowboarding and goes for it.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

f00bar said:


> When they land a Triple Lindy I'll be impressed.


Or that. Yeah, that would definitely make it to my list.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's like saying my friends from Texas that are pro should get leeway as well. They're so close to real mountains it's a days trip for them much like any other person that discovers snowboarding and goes for it.


Not the pros, just the circle jerking Brits. We used to have an empire don't you know? No we've got Piers Morgan.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Game. Changed. QUAD RAINBOW FTW. HATERS CAN SUCK IT.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snow Hound said:


> Not the pros, just the circle jerking Brits. We used to have an empire don't you know? No we've got Piers Morgan.


It's OK the US is in the decline of its empire. All hail Chairman Mao.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a question, are the freestyle skiers up to quads yet? Or is this just the next progression they will imitate from snowboarding?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mogul freestyle skiers probably are, free skiers aren't. YAY for them ripping us off some more.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Could play it like the pied piper... Keep them trying to rip us off with more and more flips, then laugh and switch back to styled out jumps while they are all trying for their quintacorks


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Does anyone remember this shit. 
"trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
:skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ZacAttakk said:


> Does anyone remember this shit.
> "trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
> :skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


Gross.

10char


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ZacAttakk said:


> Does anyone remember this shit.
> "trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
> :skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


And later after the comp.......BA was conceived by a couple of competitors.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## SteezyWraps (Apr 1, 2015)

ZacAttakk said:


> Does anyone remember this shit.
> "trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
> :skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


I love the ski pole twirling like a baton. Really adds some flare to the performance :skibanana:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> Does anyone remember this shit.
> "trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
> :skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


:laugh: that was hilarious!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, who does remember the olympic debut in '98? Kids over here went wild and everyone wanted to get rid of their skis  times have changed _a lot_...


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

The music really gets me going. Will for sure be added to my shred playlist.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> And later after the comp.......BA was conceived by a couple of competitors.:eyetwitch2:


Before my dad broke his neck for the first time skiing he actually did ski ballet.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Before my dad broke his neck for the first time skiing he actually did ski ballet.


Was he the guy in the red in that video?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ZacAttakk said:


> Does anyone remember this shit.
> "trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
> :skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


BwaaaaHahahahhAaHa! :rofl3:
_Thank_ *GOD* I totally sucked at skiing!!! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Haha, who does remember the olympic debut in '98? Kids over here went wild and everyone wanted to get rid of their skis  times have changed _a lot_...


 ...and sadly? I didn't recognize a single competitors name on that podium!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ...and sadly? I didn't recognize a single competitors name on that podium!


You gotta remember Ross Powers though!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> You gotta remember Ross Powers though!


:embarrased1: :blush: It's a trifle embarrassing to admit, but no! :blush:

You need to remember,.. I only started boarding 4 years ago. And aside from never having been a "sports enthusiast!" I really _did_ suck _sooooo_ bad at skiing 35 years ago? I totally gave up, ignored and blocked out damn near all winter sports for all those years. :shrug:

I would occasionally watch luge & bobsledding! Mostly for the wrecks!  :laugh: lol!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No my dad wore blue when he did ski ballet. 

99% of people that watch the Olympics can't name who won the event. 99% of snowboarders can't remember who won the first Olympics. That is the legacy of contest jocks.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> :embarrased1: :blush: It's a trifle embarrassing to admit, but no! :blush:
> 
> You need to remember,.. I only started boarding 4 years ago. And aside from never having been a "sports enthusiast!" I really _did_ suck _sooooo_ bad at skiing 35 years ago? I totally gave up, ignored and blocked out damn near all winter sports for all those years. :shrug:
> 
> I would occasionally watch luge & bobsledding! Mostly for the wrecks!  :laugh: lol!


I'm trying to think back and remember if I actually snowboarded at the time or if I just enjoyed watching the sport. I guess technically I started boarding about ~15 years ago, but took 4-5 years off (before this year) and another 4-5 years of that time was only going once per year. He's the only name I remember from that video.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No my dad wore blue when he did ski ballet.
> 
> 99% of people that watch the Olympics can't name who won the event. 99% of snowboarders can't remember who won the first Olympics. That is the legacy of contest jocks.


For a little while everyone has Olympics-mania. Then, the events finish and everyone forgets about who competed and who won. Then in 4 years people get excited again. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy watching the Olympics as well (some of the events), but it isn't that big of a deal and I certainly don't want the Olympics in Boston.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 99% of snowboarders can't remember who won the first Olympics. That is the legacy of contest jocks.


I do! Tho I admit I'm biased  (it's one of the two halfpipe competitors names I know - all time )


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I do! Tho I admit I'm biased  (it's one of the two halfpipe competitors names I know - all time )


:laugh: ...and how many guesses do we get for the "_second_" name you remember!! :facepalm1:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ZacAttakk said:


> Does anyone remember this shit.
> "trying to dance with dumb things stuck on your feet"
> :skibanana::rofl4::rofl4:


I do....fuck.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

It looks to be a crazy month for tricks. Yiwei Zhang has done a Triple Cork in a Halfpipe 

First Ever Snowboard Triple Cork in a Halfpipe – China’s Yiwei Zhang – Mammoth, USA | Unofficial Networks


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

This is getting like a Gordon Ramsey tv show.

For the first time ever on Hell's Kitchen... we're having Elmo folded napkins at the table.

For the first time ever on Kitchen Nightmares... a walk in freezer that doesn't have cooked and raw chicken next to each other and mold growing on the 10 year old food.


----------



## MetalMill88 (Oct 29, 2015)

binarypie said:


> I honestly don't understand why everyone is hating on Billy for this.
> 
> Who cares if he can only spin backside. You don't write his checks. He is obviously talented enough to be able to make a living snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Well said. Progression will flow where it may, it's important to feed off and embrace ones own individual style.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

still like halldor's method more


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No my dad wore blue when he did ski ballet.
> 
> 99% of people that watch the Olympics can't name who won the event. 99% of snowboarders can't remember who won the first Olympics. That is the legacy of contest jocks.


ross powers, right?


----------

